# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال مهم درباره استخدام دانشجو معلمان

## student1380

دوستان اگه کسی خودش یا دوستانش یا خانوادش  دانشجو معلم هستن یا از سوالم خبر دارن لطفن جواب بدن.
بعد از دعوت به مصاحبه و اعلام نتایج نهایی از سایت سنجش،و بعد از ثبت نام در دانشگاه فرهنگیان،شنیدم که برای استخدام دانشجو معلمان،یه آزمایش خون سفت و سخت میگیرن که علاوه بر اعتیاد شامل اکثر مریضی ها هست.
سوالم اینه کسی خبرداره دقیقن چه آیتم هایی آزمایش؟مثلن قندخون و چربی خون داره؟یعنی اگه یکم قند خون یا چربی خون داشته باشیم ممکنه ما رو استخدام نکنن؟خیلی نامردیه که!!

----------


## SINA_1384

> دوستان اگه کسی خودش یا دوستانش یا خانوادش  دانشجو معلم هستن یا از سوالم خبر دارن لطفن جواب بدن.
> بعد از دعوت به مصاحبه و اعلام نتایج نهایی از سایت سنجش،و بعد از ثبت نام در دانشگاه فرهنگیان،شنیدم که برای استخدام دانشجو معلمان،یه آزمایش خون سفت و سخت میگیرن که علاوه بر اعتیاد شامل اکثر مریضی ها هست.
> سوالم اینه کسی خبرداره دقیقن چه آیتم هایی آزمایش؟مثلن قندخون و چربی خون داره؟یعنی اگه یکم قند خون یا چربی خون داشته باشیم ممکنه ما رو استخدام نکنن؟خیلی نامردیه که!!


سلام
بله آزمایش قند خون و چربی خون هم می گیرن.

----------


## student1380

> سلام
> بله آزمایش قند خون و چربی خون هم می گیرن.


به جز اینا میدونید باز چه مواردی رو میگیرن؟

----------


## SINA_1384

> به جز اینا میدونید باز چه مواردی رو میگیرن؟


البته، آزمایش هایی مثل ادرار، خون، عفونت، نوار قلب و...

----------


## ahmad.jafari

استان به استان فرق داره. 
استان خودم فقط آزمایش خون گرفت و شنوایی سنجی و بینایی سنجی. من چربی خون داشتم و قبول شدم
هم کلاسی هام بعضی هاشون استان شون آزمایش ادرار هم گرفته بود، بعضی هاشون یه چیزای اضافه تر.
یعنی اون 3 چیزی که گفتم مشترک بین تمام استان هاست ولی هر استان به صلاحدید میتونه چیز بیشتر اضافه کنه

----------

